# User zu Gruppe hinzufügen, Frage?

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

ich wollte meinen user "markus" zur Gruppe "games" hinzufügen, aber usermod -g games markus schien nicht zu funktionieren, ebensowenig usermod -G games markus. Daraufhin editierte ich /etc/groups per Hand, was auch nichts brachte.  

Erst nach Restart des X Servers war ich in der Gruppe games, aber wieso erst dann?

----------

## rokaef

zu einer gruppe hinzufügen geht auch so:

```
gpasswd -a Benutzer Gruppe
```

----------

## firefly

da eine Änderung in der /etc/group erst nach einem neuanmelden wirksam wird.

Und nach deinem post verwendest du einen graphischen loginmanager wie gdm,kdm,xdm oder ähnliches.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> gpasswd -a Benutzer Gruppe

 

Danke, aber offensichtlich trifft auch hier zu, was "firefly" gesagt hat. 

 *Quote:*   

> da eine Änderung in der /etc/group erst nach einem neuanmelden wirksam wird. 

 

Alles klar.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Andere Frage dazu:

Wenn ich etwas herunterlade, eine Datei anlege, o.Ä haben diese neuen Dateien eine Gruppenzugehörigkeit zu "games" anstatt "users". games war die Gruppe, die ich vorher zu meinem User "markus" hinzufügte, aber was ist da nun los? Ich bin übrigens in wheel, games, users, audio. Warum wird alles zu games hinzugefügt?

----------

## 76062563

Hmm, ich editiere die /etc/group immer von Hand, spricht da was dagegen?

----------

## Earthwings

@Gentoo Reptile: du hast mit usermod -g games die Hauptgruppe auf games gesetzt, das musst du wieder auf users ändern.

@76062563: Klar, Tippfehler  :Razz: 

----------

## 76062563

@ Earthwings: und mit gpasswd ist das ausgeschlossen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke, hat funktioniert. Seltsam. Ich dachte wirklich, ich füge mit usermod -g eine Gruppe zu einem exisitierenden User hinzu.

----------

## Earthwings

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> @ Earthwings: und mit gpasswd ist das ausgeschlossen? 

 

Hehe, ich meinte mehr Tippfehler in der Art, das du die Syntax der Datei durcheinanderwirfst. Das könnte beim nächsten Login unangenehm werden.

----------

## c07

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Ich bin übrigens in wheel, games, users, audio.

 

Bist du dir sicher? Mit "usermod -G" hast du alle restlichen Zugehörigkeiten gelöscht. usermod ist zum Gruppenmanagement ziemlich unbrauchbar, gpasswd ist besser.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bist du dir sicher? Mit "usermod -G" hast du alle restlichen Zugehörigkeiten gelöscht.

 

Das war richtig, da ich mich zuerst gewundert habe, da ich in /etc/group in keiner Gruppe mehr vorhanden war, was ich aber nicht gleich bemerkt habe, da die Änderung, wie gesagt, nicht sofort in Kraft tritt.

----------

